# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  New Day Yesterday

## Eddie Sheehy

Jethro Tull - Stand Up (1969)...

Still working on the solo...

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Wow Eddie - what is that you're playing?  

Very nice playing BTW.  Hope you had a lovely Christmas.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

That's a Dio Dinos Bouzouki - flatback Greek zouk basically with unison strings - tuned GGDDAADD...

----------

